# Replace drivers door handle 2006 x-trail



## inconduit (Mar 7, 2020)

Long story short the whole thing got ripped off, the screws set in the plastic broke too, does the handle come as a whole set, interior to exterior, or are they sold separately will I be able to get away with just replacing the exterior. i found a forum about replacing the handle on a 94, and im hoping thats pretty much the description I'll need for getting it done.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

car-part.com

Is there a Kenny-u-pull in your neck of the woods? Kenny-U-Pull

The Wrench Monkey


----------



## inconduit (Mar 7, 2020)

we have a couple pick n pulls but i called and neither of them have my car, so ill just want to order one online i guess.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

, 



 , 



 , and how to remove the inner door panel - 



. The first three youtube vids are How to remove the Exterior door handles on vehicles similar to our 06 Xtrails. You may or may not need to remove the inner door panel. I believe you need to only buy the exterior door handle. I suggest to watch 4-5 How To Videos and either go to your local auto wrecker yard and pull yourself ( or call ahead -ask if they pull the part for you). If you rather buy a new handle, try out The Wrench Monkey as X-Hale suggested or other online sources, but i suspect it will be a very difficult part to find online due to the age and popularity of the vehicle. Rockauto.com is out of stock on these exterior door handles. But they do have a photo of the back side of the new exterior handle and it DOES look like you will need to remove the inner door panel to unbolt from the inside. I do not think it is a difficult job to do yourself. But if you do yourself, maybe take out your smartphone and take up close photos/videos as you take apart, incase you get confused and unsure what goes where or how to put it all back together. 


More Information for DORMAN 833MX


----------



## inconduit (Mar 7, 2020)

awesome reply thank you for the videos ill definitely watch them! i have a friend who works in parts too maybe he can find me a handle, put it on back order or something. it is an old car thats true and I never see any driving around. im pretty handy fixing my car but this is new territory for me, definitely will take photos. I appreciate your reply a lot thank you!!


----------



## rmswenson (May 12, 2019)

inconduit said:


> Long story short the whole thing got ripped off, the screws set in the plastic broke too, does the handle come as a whole set, interior to exterior, or are they sold separately will I be able to get away with just replacing the exterior. i found a forum about replacing the handle on a 94, and im hoping thats pretty much the description I'll need for getting it done.


FYI... i recently bought a replacement door handle for my 2011 nissan rogue. after watching videos, i went to try and replace mine. well, it is very difficult on the rogue as you must remove the window and the connections are buried up in the corner of the door, with incredibly limited access. i had to abort. i then stopped in to a local body shop, and asked them if they could do it, and they did, for $75. best $75 i ever spent.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

rmswenson said:


> FYI... i recently bought a replacement door handle for my 2011 nissan rogue. after watching videos, i went to try and replace mine. well, it is very difficult on the rogue as you must remove the window and the connections are buried up in the corner of the door, with incredibly limited access. i had to abort. i then stopped in to a local body shop, and asked them if they could do it, and they did, for $75. best $75 i ever spent.


Yes, sometimes it is a good idea to leave it to the experts. I myself have many years as an Autoglass Technician, so i have experience in taking off vehicle door panels, removing side window glass, replacing parts inside, removing/replacing doorlocks , mechanisms, etc. But I too sometimes come across a job that is either very difficult or i do not have some specialize tool . So i too will either ask somebody with more experience and we try to work together to get the job done. But sometimes, one has to admit if he/she is overwhelmed and over his/her head in terms of skill, capabilities , knowledge and access to tools needed . A body shop in this case is an excellent choice. Many of these bodyshop employees have many years of working on a wide variety of vehicles and access to used/new parts or little tricks of the trade if they need to improvise or even to get help from other more wise and skillfull bodyshop coworkers. Again, it is good to attempt to do your own basic repair and replacements , but it is wise to whip out the smartphone and take photos/videos incase you forget how and where things go back. And wise when to admit it might be best to leave it to the experts before more damage is caused and an even bigger repair bill presents itself.


----------



## inconduit (Mar 7, 2020)

rmswenson said:


> FYI... i recently bought a replacement door handle for my 2011 nissan rogue. after watching videos, i went to try and replace mine. well, it is very difficult on the rogue as you must remove the window and the connections are buried up in the corner of the door, with incredibly limited access. i had to abort. i then stopped in to a local body shop, and asked them if they could do it, and they did, for $75. best $75 i ever spent.


Ii think I've decided for sure to let someone else do it but right now I can't find a handle anywhere rock auto doesnt even have one.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Seeing as we are in this Covid pandemic and you may not be able to find a junkyard/autowrecker that is even open (or maybe they are, dunno!) why not just take it to a bodyshop of your choice and let them order a used door handle for you? Body shop managers have all sorts of connections and numbers they can call, plus sometimes they get a decent discount when dealing with a frequent shop supplier ( often body shops have a big odds and ends junk room that they can scour to see if they might luck out and have your used part on hand). Of course a used part will be cheap but the body shop needs to make a few bucks off the used part too. Really, they should not mark up the used part all that much. And it saves you the the time to search , gas money to drive around looking for the part and you get it professionally installed .


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

another option is to order it new from Wrenchmonkey....part is $60 but FREE Shipping in Canada Over $99 . It might be worth it if you need to order few more parts for your Xtrail or other vehicle ( headlight bulbs, led bulbs, air filter, cabin air filter as an example) to hit that $99 free shipping mark. But, as i mentioned above, try asking a bodyshop to find you a used door handle....used part might only be $20! DORMAN 833MX | TheWrenchMonkey Auto Parts Canada


----------



## inconduit (Mar 7, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> another option is to order it new from Wrenchmonkey....part is $60 but FREE Shipping in Canada Over $99 . It might be worth it if you need to order few more parts for your Xtrail or other vehicle ( headlight bulbs, led bulbs, air filter, cabin air filter as an example) to hit that $99 free shipping mark. But, as i mentioned above, try asking a bodyshop to find you a used door handle....used part might only be $20! DORMAN 833MX | TheWrenchMonkey Auto Parts Canada


K so I found that one! But I wasnt sure if it was a legit site or place.to order from since its coming from mexico, and your saying wrench monkey is and I could trust it cause I would 100% order it today!. Uh wreckers are still open yes but they are taking the parts off and shipping them. I found a wrecker by Calgary that has my car so I called and left a message seeing if they had one. Ya I've had quite a few people I know from parts guys to my mechanic go looking for a handle and not find one, so if I have to spend 60 I will. But I happen to need new headlights as well so. Maybe I will order the handle and headlights from wrench monkey.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

I personally have not ordered from Wrenchmonkey, but they say there are a canadian company and i guess the part is being sourced out of Mexico. Sometimes you need to take a chance under the circumstances. I will tell you about an experience i had 3 years ago online ordering a 06 Xtrail rear cargo cover. I had ordered one from a Calgary autowrecker for $130 plus $17 shipping to Vancouver. Waited a week and finally got it delivered to the shop i worked at in a big long cardboard box. I pull out the cargo cover to inspect it and i notice one corner where the plastic clip is attached ( you pull the cargo cover towards you and two clips go over top the two hooks at the back of the cargo area) was broken. So i cannot say they pulled a fast one and send me an obvious broken cargo cover or ''maybe'' it got broken during the shipping process. But i knew i probably get some bullshit excuse from the autowrecker and told to pay the shipping costs to send it back for a refund. So, i instead used this epoxy plastic glue we use at the shop. Let it sit 24 hours for it to cure. To this day my epoxy repair has endured well. My advise to you before you order from an autowrecker and have anything shipped out OR from any online parts whare-house is to email/phone and ask questions regarding any problems with parts received , return shipping costs/customer . satisfaction concerns. Advice part two: When speaking to any autowrecker over the phone or thru emails regarding hard to find parts they may have, do not come across as desperate or acting like you struck gold with them. Remain neutral . Maybe even tell them a story the part is for your dear grandpa and you just helping him out....play nice and they may give you a little discount.


----------



## inconduit (Mar 7, 2020)

It's funny you said that cause we have some really good epoxy at work so I grabbed some and pulled the nutserts off the bolts and glued new ones back in its setting now and I'm going to try to just reinstall it, my door still opens even from the outside so I am assuming, it should go back in with no issues. ! And then I hopefully haha dont have to order anything, save a bit of money. ! Thanks for that story though. Sometimes you gotta take a chance see what happens. I like going to wreckers and pulling parts off myself for that reason cause ya haha I bet they broke it.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I've purchased parts from thewrenchmonkey. The center exhaust with resonator (Bosal) I believe. Good price and fast shipping, no problem.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

X-hale said:


> I've purchased parts from thewrenchmonkey. The center exhaust with resonator (Bosal) I believe. Good price and fast shipping, no problem.


are we pretty much stuck with Bosal or nothing? just for fun's sake, is it possible to install a universal fit Thrush , flowmaster, low end Borla muffler? If one came up for a good discount i'd consider it.....but i'd hate to get stuck with some pathetic raspy sound. Pre 2015 i owned a 04 Honda Civic Si . Had installed Magnaflow cat back system and combined with a DC header and cold air intake the car actually sounded great . Was a hoot to drive for what it was. But i'm older and wiser now. And broke. So no more tossing money away.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

inconduit said:


> It's funny you said that cause we have some really good epoxy at work so I grabbed some and pulled the nutserts off the bolts and glued new ones back in its setting now and I'm going to try to just reinstall it, my door still opens even from the outside so I am assuming, it should go back in with no issues. ! And then I hopefully haha dont have to order anything, save a bit of money. ! Thanks for that story though. Sometimes you gotta take a chance see what happens. I like going to wreckers and pulling parts off myself for that reason cause ya haha I bet they broke it.


i forget the name of the epoxy i used but it came in a small plastic mixing cup with with a small wooden stick. You stir the two part epoxy and it turns grey in color. You can really get a whiff of it! Some of the glues and epoxies you can buy at home depot/Lowes/Rona/ CanadianTire these days are amazing. Last year i needed to repair the front yard gate. Metal bracket that has two long bolts that attach to a concrete and brick column . The bolt holes got worn oversized and nothing i tried , even concrete i made, could secure them . So i went to home depot and bought a epoxy construction liquid nails kinda thing for about $15. My God , the stuff set up in a few hours, hard as cement. The instructions mentioned it bonds metal, wood, rubber, concrete, you name it. So i've had below zero temps, snow, lotsa rain, humidity , hot sunny days and the epoxy still rock solid and the heavy gate works like new. Not bad for a 45 year old installed gate. So yes, if you have an existing salvageable door handle, use a good epoxy. Of course do a nice clean job....if you overdo it , it may harden up and interfere with how it operates. By the way, i love going to pick a part style autowreckers. I will go with a list and pull stuff not just for my own vehicle but if family or friends need something too. Often i get creative and start pulling parts for little ideas that pop into my head. Good luck with fixing your door handle !


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> are we pretty much stuck with Bosal or nothing? just for fun's sake, is it possible to install a universal fit Thrush , flowmaster, low end Borla muffler? If one came up for a good discount i'd consider it.....but i'd hate to get stuck with some pathetic raspy sound. Pre 2015 i owned a 04 Honda Civic Si . Had installed Magnaflow cat back system and combined with a DC header and cold air intake the car actually sounded great . Was a hoot to drive for what it was. But i'm older and wiser now. And broke. So no more tossing money away.


We had a 2006 Pontiac Vibe (Matrix) with a DC Header, Magnaflow cat-back, Cosmo CAI, Tein lowering springs, Progress rear sway bar, Tokico struts etc. etc. It sounded fantastic and drove like a go-kart. What a blast. My daughter still has it in BC with 300K and it runs perfectly.

There's a Magnaflow muffler made for Camaro/Firebirds with the same same weird inlet/outlet like the X-Trail which I had considered if mine rusted out.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

funny you mention the Pontiac Vibe.....i'm familiar with it because about 7 years ago i helped my father get a replacement vehicle which was a 2004 Toyota Matrix. Excellent car, which go resold to one of my brothers . He still has it, basically trouble free great compact hatchback.My only issue is that with it's 132 hp Corolla based engine it is okay for daily driver but would of been nice if it was more torquier and livelier. Lately i've been thinking if i go back to a non-suv (one day) . So i have been online searching for a 2009-2010 Pontiac Vibe AWD GT with the 156 hp engine . As i'm sure you know, the Vibe is a toyota with a pontiac grill  . It has great, positive reviews and very reliable, fun to drive and i figured if i got the itch to put a sport muffler / header or suspension parts upgrade such as you did i could easily find the parts and not break the bank. Anyways, i'm still very pleased i bought my 06 Xtrail and will be keeping it for as long as i can or until it gets cost prohibitive to keep. By the way, you have any of your Vibe photos we can see here?


----------



## inconduit (Mar 7, 2020)

Just an update. I had to get a door handle from a wrecker because I broke the clips holding the old one in, and it went in fairly easy. Removing the panel took about 5 minutes and the only bolt that was hard to reach past the metal frame was the far left one but I got it and got to clean up my window motor and everything so it was worth the hassle.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Egg cell ant.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

inconduit said:


> Just an update. I had to get a door handle from a wrecker because I broke the clips holding the old one in, and it went in fairly easy. Removing the panel took about 5 minutes and the only bolt that was hard to reach past the metal frame was the far left one but I got it and got to clean up my window motor and everything so it was worth the hassle.


good job! I think it is a good idea to remove your door panels once or twice a year and spray the crap outta tem with wd40 /silicone spray on the window gear mechanisms , any moving metal parts ( or spray JIGALOO, graphite spray, white lithium grease , etc ) on the door lock mechanisms and the glass run channels. I am an autoglass technician and have taken off hundreds of door panels on all vehicles . I've seen a lot of wear and tear , parts needing to be replaced that could of lasted many more years if they were simply sprayed with the appropriate lubes now and then. Just find out what should be used beforehand so you do not incorrectly use a lube and end up causing issues. WD40 is handy and fairly idiot proof on majority but it dries out very easily. Good luck either way.


----------

